# General Mandolin Topics > eBay, Craig's List, etc. >  I've heard people say that they love their mandolin but..........

## Oliver A.

https://www.mandolincafe.com/ads/113326#113326

 :Disbelief:

----------


## Posterboy

I cannot unsee that now.  Thanks

----------


## Franc Homier Lieu

He could have just said "mandolin is in great condition, absolutely no buckle rash."

----------

Tobin

----------


## William Smith

> I cannot unsee that now.  Thanks


I hear ya for the first time I'm traumatized on the Cafe

----------


## fscotte

That isn't even the picture of the mandoln he's selling.  Strange people.

----------

Mark Wilson

----------


## Denny Gies

And these folks are running around free.  I'm staying home.

----------


## Bernie Daniel

An "unusual presentation"  for sure especially since it is not the Collings he is selling.  That said if a woman had presented her mandolin in some kind of analogous risque pose many would be smirking, cheering, or otherwise waxing humorous about it.  It's the old double standard I guess.  Do not panic.  Everyone who sees this picture will live past it I expect.

----------

Jess L., 

JEStanek

----------


## JEStanek

He may be over estimating the power of his selling chops.  I suppose the ad worked in that we are talking about it.  But, I'm not sure I want to invest $$$ in even a nice Collings with a whammy bar on it.  :Laughing: 

Jamie

----------

Bertram Henze, 

FLATROCK HILL, 

Kevin Stueve

----------


## F-2 Dave

It's probably better than the picture of his clarinet.

----------

Bernie Daniel

----------


## nickster60

I am not buying a mandolin with that peculiar tonegard

----------


## Jess L.

:Laughing:   :Grin:  LOL that's funny!  :Laughing:   :Cool: 




> ... if a woman had presented her mandolin in some kind of analogous risque pose many would be smirking, cheering, or otherwise waxing humorous about it. ...


Or ladies observing the ad might find it similarly amusing. (Lady here, lady finds ad funny, not offensive.)

I mean c'mon, he *is* wearing shorts... isn't he? Or was that Photoshopped? 




> ... Do not panic.  Everyone who sees this picture will live past it I expect.


 :Laughing:  Seems harmless and mildly amusing.  :Smile:  

Of course, one has to wonder, if the picture is not of the right mandolin, maybe it's not a pic of the actual seller either? Hmm...

----------

jesserules

----------


## MontanaMatt

I hope that's a mando strap hanging down on his thigh!

----------


## sonnyjammer

Just looking through the cafe classified ads I think the gentleman chose a poor photograph for the ad. mandolin in the picture is not even the one for sale.😒

----------


## dhergert

That's the one major reason I hate buying used instruments.

----------


## Josh Levine

I knew there was a reason I so feverishly checked the classifieds every day... :Wink:

----------


## Randi Gormley

it's not often i get to see some beefcake with my morning tea! I found it pretty funny -- but also wondered whether the black line on his thigh was a man-bikini or just a shadow. Truthfully, I would have just passed on the link until I read all the comments and had to see for myself! I will offer the seller a caveat -- sun tan lotion does terrible things to the finish. Just sayin'

----------

Jess L., 

JEStanek

----------


## multidon

That's the ONLY thing that bothered you about that picture? That it's not the right mandolin?

I'm kind of thinking the whole thing pushes the limits of decorum, perhaps to the point that it needs to be removed.

----------


## Jeff Hildreth

"Just looking through the cafe classified ads I think the gentleman chose a poor photograph for the ad. mandolin in the picture is not even the one for sale. "

A gentleman would not post that picture. 


Tasteless and a deterrent to purchase (anything from the seller).

----------


## Tomando

Its getting easier and easier to find naked people on the internet…!

----------

JEStanek

----------


## mrmando

The ad number is 113326 in case anyone is interested. Would you buy a mandolin from that person? Would you buy a stick of gum from that person? I wouldn't.

----------


## sonnyjammer

> That's the ONLY thing that bothered you about that picture? That it's not the right mandolin?
> 
> I'm kind of thinking the whole thing pushes the limits of decorum, perhaps to the point that it needs to be removed.


I did not say "Only" thing"

----------


## MikeEdgerton

I merged these two threads together. If we are going to give this seller free advertising I'd like to keep it one place.

----------

allenhopkins, 

Jess L., 

JEStanek, 

Oliver A.

----------


## Josh Levine

Knowing that Cafe ads have to be approved by the Cafe, it would appear that this lands within what is acceptable decorum.

----------


## JeffD

> He could have just said "mandolin is in great condition, absolutely no buckle rash."


Don't worry, that is not the Collings in the picture.  :Disbelief:  :Confused:

----------


## Jeff Mando

I guess it gets kinda warm in Utah........

He says he will send more pics if interested....

Reminds me of the guy selling the Gilchrist about two years ago leaning up against his toilet, nobody seemed that offended by it except for me and the fact it was priced as a Gilchrist is priced, the bathroom seemed very clean, etc., but still, c'mon guys!

----------


## Josh Levine

> He says he will send more pics if interested....


 :Laughing:

----------

Bernie Daniel, 

Tomando

----------


## Bernie Daniel

> "Just looking through the cafe classified ads I think the gentleman chose a poor photograph for the ad. mandolin in the picture is not even the one for sale.�� "
> 
> A gentleman would not post that picture. 
> 
> Tasteless and a deterrent to purchase (anything from the seller).


I agree completely with your first point -- always a good idea to show the mandolin you are selling.

Not a "gentleman"?  That is in the eye of the beholder.  Many "ladies" these days show almost that much skin when they walk around in public and no one dares say WORD ONE about it.

So I think men can do as they wish these days in that regard - what is good for the goose is good for the gander.

If you want a good Collings mandolin and the price was right why would you not buy it?

----------

Jess L., 

Tomando

----------


## Mark Wilson

> ..why would you not buy it?


 Cause it creeps me out a bit?

----------

MikeEdgerton

----------


## allenhopkins

It's the ole "hunk in a hammock with his mandolin" ploy.  Might sell cold beer, not-so-much mandolins...

----------


## Tobin

Hey, that mandolin has three G strings!

----------

Jess L., 

Kevin Stueve

----------


## neal

Maybe the guy just wants to weed out all the buyers without a sense of mirth?  Hey, I wouldn't want an instrument going to a household that's too serious.  ...well, except for the right cash..;)

----------

Jess L.

----------


## pheffernan

> Would you buy a mandolin from that person?


I suppose the deal could get a little hairy...

----------

Don Grieser, 

JEStanek

----------


## Nathan Kellstadt

> Reminds me of the guy selling the Gilchrist about two years ago leaning up against his toilet, nobody seemed that offended by it except for me and the fact it was priced as a Gilchrist is priced, the bathroom seemed very clean, etc., but still, c'mon guys!


I'd completely forgot about the 'toilet Gilchrist', and how it, ever so briefly, set the Cafe on fire. Thanks for the memory.

----------

Jeff Mando

----------


## your_diamond

Maybe he's trying to attract The Cafe's Gay Clientele ?!?!? Hey, it's the 21st century, anything is possible.

----------


## Bertram Henze

wonder what's being sold here. If you sell your mandolin, maybe you want a real person to love instead?

It's a pathetic dating offer, camouflaged as an instrument sale (like what you say to start a bar conversation: " wanna see my mandolin?" "my name is not Lynn")

----------


## Jess L.

> wonder what's being sold here. If you sell your mandolin, maybe you want a real person to love instead?
> 
> It's a pathetic dating offer, camouflaged as an instrument sale (like what you say to start a bar conversation: " wanna see my mandolin?" "my name is not Lynn")


Well I considered that possibility, but then I thought maybe he's just a practical joker who likes to see what discussion would result from such an ad. Entertainment I guess. 

I see similar things frequently on cars-for-sale ads on Craigslist, somebody trying to sell a 1940s or 1950s car and they get their girlfriend (or someone) to be in the car photo, sometimes in a quasi-risque pose and sometimes just dressed in vintage costume. 

15 minutes of fame? 

Whatever the case, I still find the mandolin ad amusing,  :Laughing:  and not particularly controversial. Kinda surprised it generated as much discussion as it did.  :Confused:  I've seen at least one instance of a more provocative photo over in the Women With Mandolins thread and no one says anything about that, hmm...




> Maybe he's trying to attract The Cafe's Gay Clientele...


Maybe but there are probably a lot more women on this website than people think. Although it's not immediately obvious when people use forum pseudonyms that don't reveal gender. I for one have no interest in using my real name on the internet (no I don't do Facebook either) due to weirdos and people who might like my amateurish music just a little bit *too* much and become 'problems' that I'd have to deal with in real life... way too easy to look up stuff (home address, phone number, all their relatives  :Disbelief:  etc) once you know their real name. So yeah 'hiding' behind a forum pseudonym might seem a little chicken, but for women sometimes it can prevent problems. That's been my experience anyway (got tired of changing my phone number due to stuff like that).

_My pickin':__meeses, banjer, heresy, English-esque, unauthorized variation, Brazos, holiday 1, holiday 2, etc.__Practice backing tracks (MIDI-only) & scrolling sheetmusic with mandolin tab:__Chadwick's Bog, Calypso Carol, Month of May, Newcastle, Alt Greek, Mignonne (Antonelli) variation, Northern Lass, Up On The Housetop._

----------

JEStanek

----------


## Bernie Daniel

> .....I see similar things frequently on cars-for-sale ads on Craigslist, somebody trying to sell a 1940s or 1950s car and they get their girlfriend (or someone) to be in the car photo, sometimes in a quasi-risque pose and sometimes just dressed in vintage costume. 
> 
> 15 minutes of fame? 
> 
> Whatever the case, I still find the mandolin ad amusing,  and not particularly controversial. Kinda surprised it generated as much discussion as it did.  I've seen at least one instance of a more provocative photo over in the Women With Mandolins thread and no one says anything about that, hmm....


Exactly my point!  Thank you!

----------

Jess L., 

JEStanek

----------


## Tomando

this is a great example of our culture's fear of mens' sexuality, and demanding of womens'. (with few exceptions). just go to any beach and, for example,  check out the volleyball game, and look at what men are wearing; obligatory baggy board shorts. women; obligatory string bikinis.      just sayin'....

----------


## bratsche

:Frown:   From this female viewpoint, that's a somewhat disturbing photo.  The self-satisfied grin, and the dark glasses... just ewwww!  He's no hunk, except obviously in his own mind. Probably a tripod-taken selfie.  Sorry we're giving him the attention he craves. Guy reminds me of the perv with binoculars on the balcony across the street when I was 22. 

bratsche

----------

LadysSolo

----------


## Jeff Hildreth

What?  No comment about nut width or woody tone ?

----------

